

35 Startup Buzzwords Every Entrepreneur Should Know  - eksith
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericaswallow/2012/03/14/startup-buzzwords-infographic/

======
bhauer
Most will elicit mild chuckles.

My favorite was their alternative definition of MVP: "A theory developed by
Industrial Revolution manufacturing tycoons, which posits that a business that
fails to make its product profitable within 90 days of release should scrap it
and start producing whiskey, cigarettes, or shoes instead."

